# Foreman 400



## TBRUTE (May 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can remove the Flywheel /stator off a foreman 400 with out using a special tool


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i am pretty sure all flywheels need a special tool to remove them.


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

have to have the tool


----------

